# Status der Gentoo-Foundation widerrufen!?

## hoschi

Hallo,

ich glaube einige User ahnen schon seit längerer Zeit das Gentoo ein Führungsproblem hat!? Board und Council geben scheinbar keine konkreten Ziele vor und verfolgen diese auch nicht mehr.

Der Foundation wurde der Status als Stiftung bereits entzogen (siehe Links)

Daniel Robbins will erstmal wieder Leitung uebernehmen, falls im das was noch vom Board/Council uebrig ist die Leitung uebergibt

Seit Gentoo-2007.0 kein neues Release, kein neues Release angekündigt (zum Teil werden aktuell verbaute Netzwerkkarten nicht mehr unterstützt)

Universal-CD gestrichen, durch qualitativ schlechte LiveCD mit nutzloser GUI ersetzt (Netzwerklose-Installation extrem erschwert, siehe auch oben)

Die Gentoo-News waren ja noch nie sonderlich Informativ was die Entwicklung und Planung angeht, das staendige "sammeln fuer eine Woche" der News war da auch eher kontraproduktiv (wer veroeffentlich den so Nachrichten?), seit Oktober sind die News jedoch völlig ausgefallen!

Totalausfall des Portage-Trees auf der Website (bei einer Metadistribution besonders schlimm), keine Information ueber die News. Ersatz erst nach Monaten ohne Uebersicht des Portage-Baums und News.

Nach über zwei Jahren wurde die neue Gentoo-Website (ein neues Design sollte eingeführt werden) nicht aktiviert, obwohl sie bereits beinahe Einsatzbereit war

Im Gentoo-Shop wird immer noch Release-2006 (!) vertrieben, von 2007 keine Spur

Keine oeffentlichen Informationen zum naechsten Release und dessen Features, keine Informationen zum neue Baselayout seit Mitte 2007 (obwohl es sehr gut funktioniert *g*)

Aus dem allgemeinen Umfeld vernehme ich öfters Gemecker über schlechtes Managment bei Bugs und neuen Paketen, zum Teil reagiert auch gar niemand (wobei das gefühlt ist und auf hörensagen basiert, kein Fakt!)

Vor diesem Vordergrund muss man aber auch wissen, Gentoo keine Distribution wie Ubuntu oder Fedora auf solider finanzieller Basis ist. Es gibt keine bezahlten Programmierer! Die Führungsstruktur der Foundation scheint zwar ihre Treffen abzuhalten, aber eine "Macht" geht davon scheinbar nicht aus.

Vor allem der Totalausfall jeder News auf der Homepage ist beunruhigend, kann aber auch auf schlammpiger Personalführung beruhen und niemand hat Bock die News weiter zu führen  :Very Happy: 

Links zu Daniels Robbins Blog: 

http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/01/and-it-gets-worse.html

http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/01/here-my-offer.html

Gruß

<edit /> Obige Punkte ergänzt, Gentoo hat scheinbar den Status einer Stiftung bereits verloren. Und steckt wesentlich tiefer in der Scheiße als vermutet.

----------

## ScytheMan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-643010.html

----------

## hoschi

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-643010.html

 

Lies die beiden Links!

Daniel Robbins bietet darin seine teilweise Rueckkehr an und will die Foundation im Alleingang fuehren, sofern die verbliebenen Reste des Rates zustimmen. Die Foundation exestiert uebrigens scheinbar nicht mehr...

----------

## schachti

Wieso noch ein Thread zum Thema? ScytheMan hat schon ganz Recht...

----------

## hoschi

Ja, schon. Nur hat sich die Situation ziemlich dramatisch veraendert!

Daniel Robbins will zurueck kommen.

Der Status einer Foundation wurde Widerrufen.

Es sind keine Geruechte und Meckerein mehr, Gentoo ist in Not geraten.

----------

## xraver

Ach, das wird schon wieder. Und aus sterben wird Gentoo auch nicht.

Trotzdem an sich sehr Schlechte News. Ich denke mal den "grossen Entscheider" in IT-Firmen werde diese Infos nicht gefallen.

Die COMMUNITY muss nur zusammen halten.

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

bitte hier das Angebot von Daniel Robbins bzw. Dinge die die Foundation betreffen diskutieren, alles andere (gwn weg, portage.gentoo.org 'mau', etc.) paßt besser in den anderen Thread.

----------

## hoschi

Denke ich auch nicht, also nicht direkt sterben.

Das ist ja das gute an Open-Source, man kann was richtig gegen die Wand fahren und trotzdem kann man meist was davon retten  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

http://tsunam.org/2008/01/12/in-response/

hier wär die erste antwort 

bin mal gespannt ob sich die devs drauf einlassen..

----------

## think4urs11

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> bin mal gespannt ob sich die devs drauf einlassen..

 

aus dem Bauch heraus - nein

Es ist unbestritten das Gentoo insgesamt zur Zeit an diversen Problemen krankt, daran ist nicht zu rütteln, das kann nicht wegdiskutiert werden, das sind schlichte Tatsachen.

GWN, PR, Foundation, 'paludis-wars', das 'nicht vertreten sein' auf diversen Messen, das Fehlen von 'Visionen' im weitesten Sinne, ... 

dem gegenüber stehen die technischen Teilprojekte und da sieht es deutlich besser aus, siehe -dev, die Antworten zu http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_150039.xml

Aber: So wie DR hier antritt mit dem Anspruch des 'hoppla jetzt komm ich, steht mir nicht im Weg' ist sicherlich nicht der richtige Weg um eine Gruppe von Freiwilligen (die Devs) davon zu überzeugen ihn zum neuen Chef/Diktator/Massa/whatever zu machen.

Es zeigt aber auch das eine bzw. mehrere Führungspersönlichkeiten fehlen die die diversen Aspekte unserer Distri im Auge behalten, ggf. regulativ eingreifen und die Fäden zusammenhalten; optimalerweise sich aber ansonsten aus dem daily business weitgehend heraushalten.

Wer sich innerhalb Gentoo einen Namen gemacht hat ist aber i.d.R. eher technisch orientiert und hat nicht notwendigerweise auch die entsprechenden soft skills. Es dürfte relativ wenige Gentoo-Offizielle (d.h. Devs) geben die diesen Status aufgrund ihrer Softskills haben; am ehesten trifft das noch auf die Forenmods zu. (Was aber nicht heißt das ein Mod automatisch eine gute Führungsfigur abgeben kann).

Gentoo als solches hat eine große Herausforderung vor sich der es sich zu stellen gilt und DR hat darauf hingewiesen.

Aufgrund seines Statuses den er nach wie vor innerhalb Gentoo hat (im Sinne von Bekanntheit und Co.) ist das was er tat -nämlich den gesalzten Finger in die Wunde zu legen- genau das richtige. Wenn man sich die Reaktionen so anschaut kam damit eine umfangreiche Diskussion ans Rollen, nicht nur bei den Usern sondern auch und gerade bei den Devs. Und das ist der gute Teil an seiner Offerte.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es zeigt aber auch das eine bzw. mehrere Führungspersönlichkeiten fehlen die die diversen Aspekte unserer Distri im Auge behalten, ggf. regulativ eingreifen und die Fäden zusammenhalten; optimalerweise sich aber ansonsten aus dem daily business weitgehend heraushalten. 

 

Ich gebe dir hier hunderprozentig Recht, niemand führt klar das Kommando und gibt an was als Teil von Gentoo umgesetzt werden soll und wie es umgesetzt werden soll. Ich fürchte, dass hat auch mit der Struktur der Stiftung zu tun (Board/Council, Wahlsystem, Wahlperiode, klare Verantwortlichkeiten). Ich sage nur mal "Roadmap".

Eine Anmerkung:

Drobbins bittet zwar die Offiziellen zur Entscheidung, der Community ist der schlechte Zustand von Gentoo in den letzten beiden Jahren (Hallo! Sogar Ubuntu hat sowas wie eine Universal/Alternate-CD???) nicht entgangen und wenn die Leute mitkriegen was jetzt los ist, werden vielleicht nicht die gewählten Mitglieder die Entscheidung tragen, sondern die Mehrheit der Community. Teilerfolge von irgendwelchen Devprojekten zählen halt, berechtiger weise, nicht viel.

Ich weiss nicht wie das mit dem Status der Stiftung passiert ist, aber wenn das bekannt wird (in den Gentoo-News wurde ja nie ein Problem angesprochen und seit dem Ausfall gar nicht mehr), kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass die Community selber entscheidet. Und im Zweifelsfall sehen die nur eine Führungspersönlichkeit - Drobbins, sonst gibt da niemand der sich einen Namen in der ganzen Community gemacht hat.

<edit />

Mit meiner Vermutung habe ich wohl recht, 92%...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644321.html

Begriffsspiele wie "Diktator" finde ich ziemlich hart, er hat schon mal Gentoo geleitet, daher bringen ihm alle ein gewisses Urvertrauen entgegen. Ich bin aber auch klar dafür, dass er KEINEN "Diktatorenstatus" auf dauer erhaelt.

Von mir aus kann er später gerne eine Rolle als führendes  Mitglied der Foundation oder Whatever werden, aber keine One-Man-Show. Demokratie ist schliesslich auch was  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

The emerge of the upgraded management package failed? Did you remember to set the right USE flags?

Gerade von counter-strike.de geklaut...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Carlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Nur hat sich die Situation ziemlich dramatisch veraendert!

 

Für Dramatiker.  :Wink:  Der rechtliche Status hat recht wenig Einfluß auf die Entwicklungstätigkeit. Ich finde es z.B. einen Fortschritt zu früher, daß die Entwicklerschaft das Leak von gentoo-core auf gentoo-dev geflissentlich ignoriert hat.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Begriffsspiele wie "Diktator" finde ich ziemlich hart

 

Der Begriff "benevolent dictator" ist durchaus gebräuchlich. Bekannte Beispiele wären z.B. die Führung von Linux oder Python. Meiner Meinung diesbezüglich enthalte ich mich hiermit ausdrücklich.

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich fürchte, dass hat auch mit der Struktur der Stiftung zu tun (Board/Council, Wahlsystem, Wahlperiode, klare Verantwortlichkeiten). Ich sage nur mal "Roadmap".

 

Eine klare Roadmap zu erstellen ist nicht so einfach. Das ist eben der Nachteil einer vollständig auf Freiwilligen basierenden Organisation - es finden sich zig kleine Grüppchen die jede für sich ein durchaus sinnvolles Ziel anstreben aber die Koordination zwischen ihnen, die Konfliktlösung usw. sind schwierig bis unmöglich ohne entsprechend starke 'Organe', seien dies nun wohlwollende Diktatoren wie z.B. ein DR, ein schlagkräftiges Council wie es derzeit aufgesetzt ist, ein einzusetzendes 'board of visionaries' oder was auch immer.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich weiss nicht wie das mit dem Status der Stiftung passiert ist

 

afaik ist es schlicht verpennt worden, niemand hat sich dessen wirklich konsequent angenommen von Anfang bis Ende.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass die Community selber entscheidet. Und im Zweifelsfall sehen die nur eine Führungspersönlichkeit - Drobbins, sonst gibt da niemand der sich einen Namen in der ganzen Community gemacht hat.

 

Die Umfrage im englischen Teil zeigt zwar ein recht klares Bild was die Community so denkt aber aus der Erfahrung heraus deckt sich das nicht mit der Meinung der Devs bzw. anders gesagt wird primär gemacht worauf sich die Devs einigen (so sie sich einigen) - gelegentlich liest man im 'Dev-Land' etwas vom Wunschkonzert der User.

In gewisser Weise haben die Devs auch recht - Motto 'nur wer was leistet darf auch was fordern'.

Aber... Gentoo hat seinen Status/Ruf

a) wg. des Systems und der extremen Flexibilität - das sind die Devs (User finden hier 'nur' die Fehlerchen)

b) wg. der Dokus - das sind teils die Devs aber auch das Wiki und das sind die User

und

c) auch deswegen weil es die Foren gibt die nach wie vor eines *der* Foren schlechthin im OSS-Bereich sind

Diese Gewichtung aber in alle Köpfe zu bekommen ist eine andere Sache.

und btw: Diktator ist durchaus wohlwollend gemeint (genauso wie die 'code monkeys' von neulich auch wenn einige das anders sahen  :Wink:  )

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Umfrage im englischen Teil zeigt zwar ein recht klares Bild was die Community so denkt aber aus der Erfahrung heraus deckt sich das nicht mit der Meinung der Devs bzw. anders gesagt wird primär gemacht worauf sich die Devs einigen (so sie sich einigen) - gelegentlich liest man im 'Dev-Land' etwas vom Wunschkonzert der User.
> 
> In gewisser Weise haben die Devs auch recht - Motto 'nur wer was leistet darf auch was fordern'.
> ...

 

Leistet denn ein Forum-Moderator mit fast 5000 Posts weniger als ein Dev, der ein paar kleinere Pakete betreut? Teilweise werden Hilfsangebote der User ja noch nicht einmal angenommen (ich erinnere mich da an die unsägliche Posse um packages.gentoo.org).

----------

## dertobi123

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   
> 
> Die Umfrage im englischen Teil zeigt zwar ein recht klares Bild was die Community so denkt aber aus der Erfahrung heraus deckt sich das nicht mit der Meinung der Devs bzw. anders gesagt wird primär gemacht worauf sich die Devs einigen (so sie sich einigen) - gelegentlich liest man im 'Dev-Land' etwas vom Wunschkonzert der User.
> 
> In gewisser Weise haben die Devs auch recht - Motto 'nur wer was leistet darf auch was fordern'.
> ...

 

Ein Foren-Moderator mit 5000 Posts in dem Fall ist Gentoo "Staff" und damit einem Dev was z.B. Abstimmungen angeht gleichgestellt. (Grundsätzlich können Forenmoderatoren Staff werden, es gab auch Fälle die das nicht wollten.)

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   In gewisser Weise haben die Devs auch recht - Motto 'nur wer was leistet darf auch was fordern'. 
> 
> Leistet denn ein Forum-Moderator mit fast 5000 Posts weniger als ein Dev, der ein paar kleinere Pakete betreut?

 

Das ist Ansichtssache - wenn ich mir einige der komplexeren ebuilds so ansehe muß ich leider sagen 'ahaahääähwatis'.

Vom zeitlichen Aufwand her ist Mod sein sicher vergleichbar mit jedem durchschnittlichen Dev - nur benötigen beide völlig unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten, manche der jeweils anderen Seite kann man sich sicher aneignen, andere nicht.

Und da ich nunmal auch offiziell Dev bin gehöre ich eh auch zu denen die was fordern dürfen. Das es sicher Devs gibt die den Dev-Status von 'nur-Mods' wie z.B. mir teils belächeln ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen aber das hat jetzt nicht direkt etwas mit dem ursprünglichen Threadthema zu tun  :Wink: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> (Grundsätzlich können Forenmoderatoren Staff werden, es gab auch Fälle die das nicht wollten.)

 

Spätestens als global moderator (als Admin sowieso) ist Dev-Status zwingend. Als z.B. Mod nur für den dt. Teil nicht.

----------

## schachti

@dertobi123: Das war mir nicht klar, danke für die Aufklärung! Finde ich nur gerecht, dass das so geregelt ist.

@Think4UrS11: Es kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht darauf an, was man genau innerhalb von gentoo tut, sondern wie man es tut. Und wenn ein Mod viele Stunden pro Woche aufwendet für seine Arbeit in den Foren, dann finde ich es nur richtig, dass er auch stimmberechtigt ist. Zumal die Mods sicherlich mehr Kontakt zu den Nutzern haben als die Devs und daher auch ein besseres Bild davon, wie/wo/von wem gentoo genutzt wird, wo es hakt etc.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal etwas zum Begrif Diktator. Im Römischen Reich gab es in guten Zeiten eine Demokratie und in Krisenzeiten einen Diktator. Dieses Prinzip hatte man sich feiwillig zugelegt. Und Bismark nannte das Parlament Laberbude. Wenn man vor einer Entscheidung steht, dann kann man die richtige und die falsche Wahl treffen. Nur was ist noch schlechter als die falsche Wahl? Gar keine Entscheidung.

In gewissen Situationen ist es nicht das Schlechteste, wenn jemand etwas autoritär durchzieht. Ich möchte da nur auf unsere Bundesregierung verweisen, wenn da etwas erreicht werden soll und es kommt dann zu einem Kompromiss, dann ist dieser in 90% der Fälle schlechter, als die beiden Alternativen, aus denen dieser Kompromiss geboren wurde.

----------

## hoschi

Schröder sinngemäß zur Agende2010, lieber "Scheisse mit Schwung, als gar nichts tun!". Ich glaube mir als Deutschen ist der Begriff Diktator etwas hart, was vielleicht einen Amerikaner weniger schlimm vor kommt, von daher ist es auch nicht so schlimm.

Übrigens habe ich heise.de heute Nachmittag angeschrieben, die erste Email informierte mich über eine Weiterleitung, die zweite Email kamm dann vom Autor der jetztigen News auf heise.de mit einer Vorabversion und der Anmerkung das Linux eigentlich nicht sein Ressort wäre. Hat bei mir einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen.

Ich hoffe das fast hier niemand als Petzen auf, ich denke aber dass die Entwicklung auch eine Newsmeldung gerechtfertigt hat.

Daher auch Danke an heise.de und den Autor Jan-Keno Janssen!

PS: Sorry, aber die News auf gentoo.org sind quasi tot.

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> PS: Sorry, aber die News auf gentoo.org sind quasi tot.

 

Es sollen in Kürze Informationen zu den diversen "Problemen" kommen.

----------

## Incendius

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mal etwas zum Begrif Diktator. Im Römischen Reich gab es in guten Zeiten eine Demokratie und in Krisenzeiten einen Diktator. Dieses Prinzip hatte man sich feiwillig zugelegt. Und Bismark nannte das Parlament Laberbude. Wenn man vor einer Entscheidung steht, dann kann man die richtige und die falsche Wahl treffen. Nur was ist noch schlechter als die falsche Wahl? Gar keine Entscheidung.
> 
> In gewissen Situationen ist es nicht das Schlechteste, wenn jemand etwas autoritär durchzieht. Ich möchte da nur auf unsere Bundesregierung verweisen, wenn da etwas erreicht werden soll und es kommt dann zu einem Kompromiss, dann ist dieser in 90% der Fälle schlechter, als die beiden Alternativen, aus denen dieser Kompromiss geboren wurde.

 

In der Weimarer Verfassung wurden dem Reichspräsident für Notzeiten ebenfalls Rechte eingeräumt, die ihm praktisch diktatorische Vollmachten verliehen.

Am Missbrauch dieser Rechte ist die Weimarer Republik letzten Endes gescheitert.

Nur als Anmerkung, wenn du dich schon auf die Geschichte beziehst.   :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

Nur mal so als Anmerkung für die Leute die meinen, dass mit Daniel alles besser wird:

Daniel hat seinerzeit in seiner Eigenschaft als Chief Architect viele Anregungen mit dem Kommentar beschieden, dass das Material für Portage-NG wären und danach nicht weiter verfolgt. Prinzipiell OK, nur dass Portage-NG (ein Projekt von Daniel) von Anfang an eine Totgeburt war. Erst gabs überhaupt keine Infos, dann eine recht wage und sehr utopische Präsentation wie es aufgebaut werden sollte (u.a. implementiert in Prolog mit lernfähigem KI System zur Autokonfiguration). Aber trotz wiederholtem Nachfragen meinerseits niemals irgendwas Handfestes, nur Zusagen die nie gehalten wurden. Als klar wurde das Portage-NG nur Vaporware ist waren die genannten Vorschläge schon deutlich komplizierter zu implementieren, da die Welt zwischenzeitlich nicht stehengeblieben war.

Das ist mit ein Grund warum ich einer Rückkehr in leitender Position skeptisch gegenüber stehe. Ausserdem hab ich auch Zweifel an seiner technischen Kompetenz, angesichts des Codes den ich von ihm kenne (und davon hab ich vermutlich mehr gesehen als die meisten anderen). Charakterlich gibts Pro und Kontra, zum einen ist er immer sehr engagiert (zu engagiert?), zum anderen aber auch oftmals sehr hitzköpfig.

Was das aktuelle Angebot angeht, selbst ohne die o.g. Bedenken würde ich es ablehnen, da es keinerlei Informationen darüber enthält, wie es nach der "Machtergreifung" weitergehen soll. Ein Politiker/Manager kriegt auch keinen Job nur weil er verspricht alles anders zu machen ohne irgendwelche Details.

----------

## l3u

Also mir is ehrlich gesagt wurscht, wie's mit Gentoo weitergeht ... Hauptsache, es _geht_ weiter ...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Ein Politiker/Manager kriegt auch keinen Job nur weil er verspricht alles anders zu machen ohne irgendwelche Details.

 

In Deutschland dummerweise eben schon aber das ist nun wirklich OT  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also mir is ehrlich gesagt wurscht, wie's mit Gentoo weitergeht ... Hauptsache, es _geht_ weiter ...

 

Warum sollte es das nicht?

----------

## hoschi

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Ein Politiker/Manager kriegt auch keinen Job nur weil er verspricht alles anders zu machen ohne irgendwelche Details.

 

Du bist Einwohner des Bundesrepublik Deutschland JA [ ] Nein [ ]

Jetzt mal ernst.

Drobbins scheint auch seine Fehler zu haben, wie jeder, aber warum hoert man eigentlich keinen brauchbaren Gegenvorschlag aus den Reihen der Entwickler/Kritiker? Ich kann jedenfalls schon mal sagen, wenn ich nicht als CA sehen will (wer meine Einstellung zur LiveCD kennt weiss wenn...), mit Leuten wie Spock oder Dertobi kann ich wenigsten was anfangen und da passiert dann auch was, wenn die was anpacken. Und menschlich scheint das auch besser auszusehen.

Abgesehen davon, dass die Fuehrungsstruktur der ehemaligen Foundation vermutlich an sich wohl auch ein Problem gewesen ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie eine Distribution erfolgreich sein soll, wenn die Leitung gerade mal ein einzige Release begleiten kann. Und dabei aenlich foederal organisiert ist, wie ein Zweikammersystem.

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Ein Politiker/Manager kriegt auch keinen Job nur weil er verspricht alles anders zu machen ohne irgendwelche Details. Du bist Einwohner des Bundesrepublik Deutschland JA [ ] Nein [ ]

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/roll-call/devmap.xml?dev=genone  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Ich habe mich echt gefragt, auf was für eine nutzlose Seite Du da verlinkst - bis ich NoScript deaktiviert habe.   :Laughing: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *Genone wrote:*   Ein Politiker/Manager kriegt auch keinen Job nur weil er verspricht alles anders zu machen ohne irgendwelche Details. Du bist Einwohner des Bundesrepublik Deutschland JA [ ] Nein [ ] 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/roll-call/devmap.xml?dev=genone 

 

Gut. Vielleicht meint er mit Politiker ja seinen Gemeinderat oder so   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich echt gefragt, auf was für eine nutzlose Seite Du da verlinkst - bis ich NoScript deaktiviert habe.  

 

Ehy, ich bin Mod - _nichts_ von dem was ich tue ist nutzlos, merke er sich das [/OT]  :Cool: 

Außerdem sind gentoo.org/de 'die Guten', da darf man scripts und Popups zulassen und auch gerne mal draufklicken als anständiges Communitymember.

Erwähnte ich schon das wir ziemlich OT sind?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Genone

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Ein Politiker/Manager kriegt auch keinen Job nur weil er verspricht alles anders zu machen ohne irgendwelche Details. 
> 
> Du bist Einwohner des Bundesrepublik Deutschland JA [ ] Nein [ ]

 

Ich hab nie behauptet dass unsere Politiker glaubwürdig sind, ihre Versprechen halten, oder auch nur irgendwas realistisches sagen, aber im Normalfall sind die Versprechen schon etwas konkreter als "ich mach alles anders", auch wenn sie hinterher nix mehr davon wissen wollen.

Mittlerweile hat er sein Angebot wohl auch etwas konkretisiert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> (wer meine Einstellung zur LiveCD kennt weiss wenn...)

 Wir kennen deine Einstellung zur LiveCD, daran erkennt man dich auch bei Pro Linux wieder... Teile deine Einstellung dazu vollkommen.

----------

## hoschi

Haem, dass muss jemand anderes sein   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe gar keinen Account bei Pro-Linux!

<edit />

http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/01/tale-of-two-cultures.html

Ich bin der Meinung, Drobbins hat in allen drei genannten Punkten recht. Eine Loesungen fuer das Leitungsproblem steht noch aus und so kann man die drei Punkte aber auch nicht angehen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hat er auch. Zudem redet er wirklich mal klartext. Er hat die Situation bestens beschrieben und scheint auch den kompletten durchblick der Sache zu haben. Ich hoffe das er als bald wie möglich wieder dabei sein wird und dann auch wirklich seine angesprochenen Dinge umsetzen / unterstützen kann.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Im ersten Moment war ich von seiner Rückkehr nicht so begeistert. Aber jetzt muß ich sagen, egal was passiert, alleine seine "Drohung", zurückzukehren, hat viel bewegt. Wie sagt man so im Schach? Eine Drohung ist schlimmer als die Ausführung...

----------

## Necoro

Nur weil ich es gerade mal gesehen hab:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Problems_at_Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Im ersten Moment war ich von seiner Rückkehr nicht so begeistert. Aber jetzt muß ich sagen, egal was passiert, alleine seine "Drohung", zurückzukehren, hat viel bewegt. Wie sagt man so im Schach? Eine Drohung ist schlimmer als die Ausführung...

 

Wie ich schon sagte  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aufgrund seines Statuses den er nach wie vor innerhalb Gentoo hat (im Sinne von Bekanntheit und Co.) ist das was er tat -nämlich den gesalzten Finger in die Wunde zu legen- genau das richtige. Wenn man sich die Reaktionen so anschaut kam damit eine umfangreiche Diskussion ans Rollen, nicht nur bei den Usern sondern auch und gerade bei den Devs. Und das ist der gute Teil an seiner Offerte.

 

----------

## Max Steel

Hey, wisst ihr schon das am 12. neue News reinkamen, es steht zwar nichts drinn was neu wäre, aber zumindest gibt es wieder etwas zu lesen.

http://gentoo.org

PS:

Ich war jetz mal so böse und habe dasselbe in 2 Threads gepostet, naja, wenigstens geht es in beiden Thread um dasselbe Thema, zumindest zwischenzeitlich.

----------

